# Ballistic Programs



## dog gone (Jun 23, 2008)

Does anyone have any expirence with any of the Ballistics programs. I know there are alot of different ones. I am looking for ease of use, accurate, and one I put to a PDA and take to the field.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

http://www.biggameinfo.com/index.aspx?p ... lcalc.ascx

Here is the one I use. just plug in your own info.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I have used both of these:

http://www.biggameinfo.com/BalCalc.aspx
http://www.eskimo.com/~jbm/ballistics/traj/traj.html

I prefer eskimo, but use the other if I want momentum info.


----------



## dog gone (Jun 23, 2008)

There are easy to use. How accurate are they out to 800 to 1000 yards?


----------



## bwnelson (Oct 29, 2002)

Quick Load.


----------



## rlzman68 (Jul 14, 2008)

Don't worry about anything except that you shoot straight


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

I use this one from the Palm freeware site. It corresponds exactly to the data in the Hornady manual:
http://www.freeware-palm.com/
If the link doesn't work, Google Palm Freeware and then search that site for Ballistics.
Pete


----------



## dog gone (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks, most of your help is really helpful.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

The JBM is pretty good. I also use Point Blank, which you can download here:
http://www.huntingnut.com/index.php?nam ... icle&sid=3

It is free and pretty nifty.

Hope that helps more than "shoot straight and don't worry."

Robert


----------

